# 4x4 Actuator Reservoir Hypoid Oil ?



## BeastMaster (Nov 19, 2005)

Replacing the 4x4 actuator diaphragm, housing/cover (new). What oil do I put back in the reservoir, where the fork slides left and right ?

I read in a Haynes manual to use hypoid gear oil. It didn't say the weight. I'd guess plain 80-90 differential oil would be too heavy, esp. in the cold for the collar to slide left/right to engage/disengage the 4x4. Though my 80/90 says API-5, which if you read the link below, is about right.

The collar has to slide _just so_ anyway for it to lock over the axles, which are butted together end-to-end.

Would transmission fluid work in the little reservoir ? (passenger's side on the dana 60 axle).

If not trans oil and not 80-90 differential gear oil, what exactly do I need ?

Haynes says to put 5 oz. in the hole where the 4x4 actuator signal light sending unit (makes the 4x4 light on your dash come on), then screw the sending unit in after you've put the "5 oz of hypoid gear oil in"

The moron at Advance Auto said "In my 20 yrs. in the automotive field, I've never heard of a hypoid oil"
Idiot.

Here's what it is, just don't know what a 1998 Dodge 3/4 ton gas 360 dana 60 axle takes.

http://www.ehow.com/about_5729620_hypoid-gear-oil_.html

I need a Dodge spec. website if you can help.

**Just tried pushing a pile of snow under a load, and the 4x4 light is on and the front wheels are spinning. Guess it's fixed....for now.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

so If I understand correctly you replace the front disconnect? If so all you do is fill your front diff. remove the plug and fill with 80-90 or 75-90 till fluid comes out of the hole then put the plug back in the diff. Cover. Whats Hypoid oil? Been a Dodge tech for 6 years and never heard of it.


----------



## BeastMaster (Nov 19, 2005)

No Green Grass, there's more to it than that. **Read the back of a bottle of 80-90 weight closely.**
It mostly has to do w/ _the additatives _in the oil. Hypoid is a_ type_ of gear.

Once again....read:

http://www.ehow.com/about_5729620_hypoid-gear-oil_.html


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

you just need 80-90 gear oil


----------



## 2low4nh (Nov 24, 2008)

agreed 80-90 and i just did the accuator on my truck it was stuck since its been a year since i put it in 4x4 pulled it out grabbed the rod with pliers pulled it and twisted freed it up put it in and works great! freeby fixes are nice. if you jack up jst the right side you wont lose any gear oil


----------



## slave2lawns (Oct 9, 2008)

I haven't used the 4x4 all year and it was stuck. Lucky for me between the new tires and the weight from the salt/spreader, I didnt need it. I just had my buddy put a new 1 in. Even exchange, we plow his station every time it snows for free and I havent seen a bill in over a year.


----------

